# E444 Bessacarr 2013



## Tafffran (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello
I pulled my door handle a bit hard and I think I damaged it because it has come loose from the Middle door

Can anybody help 

Regards
Steve


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Steve, have you joined Swift-talk?

You could ask the question on the forum, I'm sure someone would be able to help, it is also monitored by Swift, who are very helpful.


Paul


----------



## Tafffran (Nov 2, 2014)

*Bessacarr*

Thank you for your help Paul
Will look into it now

Steve


----------



## Tafffran (Nov 2, 2014)

*Kampa rally 400 air*

Hi all
We are thinking of buying a Kampa Rally Air for our e444 Besacarr motorhome 2013 have anybody bought one and let me know if they are worth the money.

Steve


----------

